# Came across another JD pup today!



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well what a surprise I had today. I'd had a lovely walk on Horsell Common with my pack and was headed back to the car park when I came across another Cockapoo pup! Lo and behold it was Teddy, one of Lilly and Ziggy's litter. Teddy's family live just a couple of roads away so I'll be PMing soon to arrange some puppy play dates! Teddy was looking fantastic! I'm quite excited having another JD pup within walking distance! 

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

How cool is that!!! I'm slightly jealous though


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats brill, need more Cockapoos in Sleaford!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Such a small world!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sarette said:


> How cool is that!!! I'm slightly jealous though


haha, me too !. Would love to meet more cockapoos, especially everyone on here


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Thats brill, need more Cockapoos in Sleaford!


COOOOEEEEE

We are not far away - 10 miles south of sleaford - we often go to Culverthorpe for a lovely walk - we must meet up!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Teddy is Izzy's brother  Can you ask them to post an update on the weighing in thread? Give Teddy a :hug: from Izzy


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> COOOOEEEEE
> 
> We are not far away - 10 miles south of sleaford - we often go to Culverthorpe for a lovely walk - we must meet up!


Great idea - is Treacle ready for a poo date with a 4 1/2 can Eddie?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Teddy is Izzy's brother  Can you ask them to post an update on the weighing in thread? Give Teddy a :hug: from Izzy


He's a lovely chunky boy. Bigger than Basil. 

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Thats brill, need more Cockapoos in Sleaford!


Hi we only live in Claypole about 20 mins from sleaford then there's Donna not to far away and we have a friend in Grantham who has a JD puppy Nadine in Sleaford so we could have our own little club


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

...and we're in Boston - and we have 5 'Poos too !!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> ...and we're in Boston - and we have 5 'Poos too !!!


So now we know who's bringing the Jaffa Cakes


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> ...and we're in Boston - and we have 5 'Poos too !!!


So now we know who's bringing the Jaffa Cakes


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I am stamping my paws :hurt: I want to be in a club too. I got so excited when we met a 'poo on the beach :jumping: but they were on holiday 
My son starts Uni in Glasgow in September though, maybe I could meet up with JD Flynn and Rocky, and Kendal's gang, and, and, and ....I can't remember who else now!
Well, I'm going to spread the word and get more Cockapoos on the lower East Coast


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool prehaps we could all meet at Burghley house ?? im sure dogs are allowed in there?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow how amazing! So nice for you all to be so close! Sarah im jealous too x Although my friend came for a puppy cuddle the other day and said her sister was getting a cockapoo puppy in 4 weeks time,and she lives not even a mile from me!....not sure whether a JD pup but a little excited anyway,and i feel a little silly just asuming we will be friends just because she has a cockapoo too!!! But you do feel part of a very special club Oh and i have Ali with Beau,and Blossomgirl,and of course Sarah and Max not too far away..so happy days in Norfolk


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll just have to get myself amother JD puppy


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I'll just have to get myself amother JD puppy


I like your thinking!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Karen that is so nice ... a lovely cockapoo community on your door step... please post pics xxxx


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> ...and we're in Boston - and we have 5 'Poos too !!!


The poo's are adding up 

Could be time for a Lincs/Notts meet?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes for a meet - we definitely up for that - wait until I get home from holiday and tell Treacle! x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Yes for a meet - we definitely up for that - wait until I get home from holiday and tell Treacle! x


Hi Nadine
Did you sort anything with Lorraine with regards to getting on the puppy course? Mick


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> The poo's are adding up
> 
> Could be time for a Lincs/Notts meet?


Yes yes yes Buddy is desperate for some cockapoo play!!!


----------

